# My first room.



## GrailsEdge (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Guys. I was looking at my Tuffshed in the backyard and had a epiphany. Create a all in one room, where you can sleep, game, and eat. 
From start to finish.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

wow. I am very impressed with that Tuffshed. Next time, the guys are in the dog house, i guess we can go to the tuffshed instead?? lol.  

Good job on that Tuffshed..


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Now _that_ is a man cave! :T How long did it take to set up? Why wasn't _in_ the house a viable option? :scratchhead: I really like the triple monitor set up, that's a really nice "work" area.

Soundwise, with such a small area, that has got to sound pretty amazing!


----------



## GrailsEdge (Sep 20, 2012)

BD55 said:


> Now _that_ is a man cave! :T How long did it take to set up? Why wasn't _in_ the house a viable option? :scratchhead: I really like the triple monitor set up, that's a really nice "work" area.
> 
> Soundwise, with such a small area, that has got to sound pretty amazing!


It took about 4 months from start to finish....had a good friend helping me....he saw things would work that I would have never thought of (The desk was built by him..man is a genus)...so without him it probably wouldn't have turned out as nice....I owe him beer for life. :bigsmile:

I can't go back to a single monitor now...after I see how much work I can get done with three.....The forth monitor is the vertical one, right above the three.....which helps in a lot of ways too. 

I guess the house was viable.....I just notice that the shed was hardly being used....and just taking up space. The thought "I wonder if this crazy idea would work" popped into my head. 

When I started out I thought "what am I doing?" but I just kept at it.....now I'm really glad I did. :sn:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

very cool!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Room looks great love the light behind the TV


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Very, very cool. :dancebanana:

I haven't gamed in a while, but this would ensure that I'd pick it back up.... and I'd rarely leave!

Is there an outhouse nearby? :innocent:


----------



## GrailsEdge (Sep 20, 2012)

tesseract said:


> Very, very cool. :dancebanana:
> 
> I haven't gamed in a while, but this would ensure that I'd pick it back up.... and I'd rarely leave!
> 
> Is there an outhouse nearby? :innocent:


The shed door is right outside the sliding glass door of the house.....the bathroom is to the right of the sliding glass door.......

All in all its like quick 10 feet from the shed to the bathroom. Pop in...pop out.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow - that is an awesome space!!


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Fabulous job!


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## WoodHammer (Jun 8, 2012)

I love this idea. I have a nice 12x16 shed with full height walls that I used as a wood shop before I built my much larger garage. My house is small and we don't have any extra room. Hmmmm maybe...just maybe...

How large is your shed building?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice...couldn't do it in Canada though...


----------



## Lunchietey (Jul 11, 2012)

I am a grown man, and looking at that, I wish i was a teenager with huge amounts of spare time, I'd never leave!

I'm sure there are literally a million men(and I'm sure a few girls!) around the world who would absolutely LOVE that shed! Thank god my other half(better half) is allowing me a man cave/dedicated room in the house !(but only because I'm building her a studio too HAHAHA!

Fantastic Stuff!:clap:


----------



## GrailsEdge (Sep 20, 2012)

WoodHammer said:


> I love this idea. I have a nice 12x16 shed with full height walls that I used as a wood shop before I built my much larger garage. My house is small and we don't have any extra room. Hmmmm maybe...just maybe...
> 
> How large is your shed building?


Mine is 10X12x14. So you're 12x16 would be great space

My friend took this panoramic pic with his iphone 5....first time seeing this and I think its cool....and now want to save up and get a real camera that has this feature.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

That's a pretty cool room. It's like man-child heaven. A little fortress of solitude where you can go and geek out and do whatever you want in peace.


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

JQueen said:


> Room looks great love the light behind the TV


ditto!!



Lunchietey said:


> I am a grown man, and looking at that, I wish i was a teenager with huge amounts of spare time, I'd never leave! I'm sure there are literally a million men(and I'm sure a few girls!) around the world who would absolutely LOVE that shed!


and again ditto!! super nice!!

dave


----------

